# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Heading to the Cayman Islands for a few days.  Besides relaxing on the beac

## griemersma

Heading to the Cayman Islands for a few days.  Besides relaxing on the beach, anything else I need to do?  Good dining suggestions?  Thanks.

----------


## MIke R

Grand Cayman is all about diving...hopefully you dive...if so, Tarpon Alley, Devils Grotto, Eden Rock...and the place with all the Rays whose name escapes me

----------


## griemersma

Sting Ray City.  Yes, will be doing some diving.  Have a home rented in the Cayman Kai area.

----------


## MIke R

there is a night wreck dive that is pretty cool too...one of those wrecks you can go inside and take you mask off in an air pocket...cant help you with dining...its been too long

----------


## Erma

> Have a home rented in the Cayman Kai area.



Glenn,

You will be near Jesus! 

A wonderful beach is just around the corner from the statue.  The plans for this area had been/are for a residential development and you can see the lots are sectioned off where they attempted to lure in the sand.  The wealthy women (cosmetics $$) who owned the property kept a guard there for years but it had been abandoned by our visit in 2005.

Sharp drop off creates a good environment for snorkeling - lot's of star fish laying around the sand/beach.

We were stuck on the island during the 9/11 crisis and covered almost every inch ... except the sting ray city!  We were told about this little beach a few years ago during a short visit and we liked the area of Cayman Kai.  Much better "feel" than the Westin area / Seven Mile.

Have a wonderful trip and let me know if you locate Jesus,

Erma

----------


## MichiganPhil

Jesus is no longer there.

----------


## Erma

Thanks for the update.  Did you see any development in the area?

Bye bye JC-I wonder if he was transported to a new island home??

----------


## MichiganPhil

Last April there was nothing being built, but there was some clean up and removal of brush etc going on.  We are going back April 1 for a week at Morritts.  Will let you know if there is any change

----------


## MichiganPhil

Well, we are down here and I can confirm that Jesus just left Chicago and he's bound for New Orleans.

----------


## MIke R

workin from one end to the other, and all points in between

----------

